# pkg: mkdir "no error" error when creating backup packages



## royce (Jul 12, 2014)

On an i386 8.4-RELEASE system, I've been getting this error for the past couple of weeks on all pkg(1)-driven upgrades:


```
===>>> Creating a backup package for old version php5-pdo_sqlite-5.4.29
Creating package for php5-pdo_sqlite-5.4.29
pkg: mkdir(.): No error: 0
pkg: unable to create archive

===>>> Package creation failed for php5-pdo_sqlite-5.4.29!
```
Note that this system has been steadily upgraded via freebsd-update(8)  since 6.1-RELEASE.  It's very vanilla, but this long upgrade history may mean that there's some cruft.

Here are some other specifics (pkg -vv and location/type of pkg(1) binary):


```
$ pkg -vv
Version                 : 1.2.7_4
PACKAGESITE             :
PKG_DBDIR               : /var/db/pkg
PKG_CACHEDIR            : /var/cache/pkg
PORTSDIR                : /usr/ports
PUBKEY                  :
HANDLE_RC_SCRIPTS       : no
ASSUME_ALWAYS_YES       : no
REPOS_DIR               : [
  /etc/pkg/,
  /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/,
]
PLIST_KEYWORDS_DIR      :
SYSLOG                  : yes
AUTODEPS                : yes
ABI                     : freebsd:8:x86:32
DEVELOPER_MODE          : no
PORTAUDIT_SITE          : http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/auditfile.tbz
VULNXML_SITE            : http://www.vuxml.org/freebsd/vuln.xml.bz2
MIRROR_TYPE             : SRV
FETCH_RETRY             : 3
PKG_PLUGINS_DIR         : /usr/local/lib/pkg/
PKG_ENABLE_PLUGINS      : yes
PLUGINS                 : [
]
DEBUG_SCRIPTS           : no
PLUGINS_CONF_DIR        : /usr/local/etc/pkg/
PERMISSIVE              : no
REPO_AUTOUPDATE         : yes
NAMESERVER              :
EVENT_PIPE              :
FETCH_TIMEOUT           : 30
UNSET_TIMESTAMP         : no
SSH_RESTRICT_DIR        :
PKG_SSH_ARGS            :
PKG_ENV                 : {
}
DISABLE_MTREE           : no
DEBUG_LEVEL             : 0
ALIAS                   : {
  all-depends: query %dn-%dv,
  annotations: info -A,
  build-depends: info -qd,
  download: fetch,
  iinfo: info -i -g -x,
  isearch: search -i -g -x,
  leaf: query -e "%a == 0" "%n-%v",
  list: info -ql,
  origin: info -qo,
  provided-depends: info -qb,
  raw: info -R,
  required-depends: info -qr,
  shared-depends: info -qB,
  show: info -f -k,
  size: info -sq,
}

Repositories:
  FreeBSD: {
    url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:8:x86:32/latest",
    enabled         : yes,
    mirror_type     : "SRV",
    signature_type  : "FINGERPRINTS",
    fingerprints    : "/usr/share/keys/pkg"
  }
royce@heffalump$ inspect pkg
pkg is /usr/sbin/pkg
/usr/sbin/pkg
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  180828 Jul  5 06:33 /usr/local/sbin/pkg
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   13368 May 13 20:35 /usr/sbin/pkg
/usr/sbin/pkg:       ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (FreeBSD), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for FreeBSD 8.4, stripped
/usr/local/sbin/pkg: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (FreeBSD), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for FreeBSD 8.4, stripped
$
```


----------

